# Houghton Lake 2014 Pike Changes



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Houghton Lake is now listed under "Waters where up to 5 northern pike of any size may be taken with only 1 greater than 24" allowed in the daily possession limit" So that means I could have one fish that's 28", and 4 more that are less than 24" so long as I don't have any walleye, bass, or flathead mixed with that bag right? Going to be fishing up there this summer and I just want to make sure I fully understand the laws.


----------



## shinny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is the way I understand the law. The same law has been on a lake I fish on for a few years (six mile lake in Charlevoix county).


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

What is the reason for not allowing a mixed bag of pike walleye bass or catfish?

Ganzer


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I think you can mix with walleye, bass, and flathead but still need to follow the total allowable of 5 with only one pike over 24".. It could be misconstrued since it says 5 combination no more than 2 pike but I'd think you could have 3 pike and 2 walleye or whatever on houghton? Idk?


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's right in the guide. You can keep up to five pike with one over 24 inch but you need to consider the combination limit.


This is from note 7 in the guide. Notice the statement in parenthesis. Table 1 is the possession limit table:


"Waters where up to 5 northern pike of any size may be taken with only 1 greater than 24&#8221; allowed in the daily possession limit (in combination with other species as indicated in Table 1):"

Here is the link:

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/general-hook-line-regulations/


----------



## bellkey (Mar 24, 2017)

Crazy Axe said:


> I think you can mix with walleye, bass, and flathead but still need to follow the total allowable of 5 with only one pike over 24".. It could be misconstrued since it says 5 combination no more than 2 pike but I'd think you could have 3 pike and 2 walleye or whatever on houghton? Idk?


----------



## bellkey (Mar 24, 2017)

I am aware that this is a very old post but , MY understanding is " in combination " You can keep pike , but only ONE over 24 inches the other 4 has NO minimum length . IF you had 3 walleyes in your boat , all legal size ( say 17 inches ) and say 10 Crappie , 5 blue gill and a perch , you are within the laws of each species in possession at the landing and good to go , Right or wrong ?????


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Correct, each species has an individual limit. You can have a limit of each.

On Pike you can have 5, but only one can be 24" or bigger. The other 4 have to be LESS than 24". Or all 5 could be under 24"


----------

